# How to change tempo of drum roll samples in kontakt (HZ percussion)



## idbya (Jun 23, 2020)

Newbie question alert but have searched for answer to no avail! Using Spitfire’s HZ percussion and have tried locking kontakt tempo to the tempo of my daw in the master control in kontakt but doesn’t seem to have any effect on the temp of the drum roll samples in HZ percussion? Any help gratefully received. Trying to get rolls to fit the tempo of my logic project and failing miserably!


----------



## nuyo (Jun 25, 2020)

Aren't they tempo synced already ? If not you can export them and sync them in your DAW.


----------



## idbya (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. They don’t automatically sync to the daw tempo despite setting the master bpm in kontakt to mirror the daw. I think I need to use the time machine function in kontakt within the mapping editor but it doesn’t seem to be working so must be doing something wrong. I really want to handle the sync in kontakt where the samples already are.


----------



## nuyo (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't think the rolls are recorded to be perfectly on the grid. They are meant to be used as FX for swells. So I don't think you will be able to get them "synced to the beat".


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 25, 2020)

idbya said:


> Newbie question alert but have searched for answer to no avail! Using Spitfire’s HZ percussion and have tried locking kontakt tempo to the tempo of my daw in the master control in kontakt but doesn’t seem to have any effect on the temp of the drum roll samples in HZ percussion?




Drum rolls aren't measured.
Musicians play them at a speed that brings out the desired sound.

If you want very fast rhythms, you have to program them with the available drum hits.


----------



## nuyo (Jun 25, 2020)

But Performance Samples is releasing a Library called Perfect Percussion. I believe it's focusing on playable percussion rolls.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 25, 2020)

As written, if it's synched it's not a roll in the basic sense.

However, if you are looking for fast repetitions, go with Perfect Percussion. Nothing wrong with that.


----------

